# New FITA proposal



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know who the country sponsor is??


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Att sean*

Sean who is the international fita rep for oaa and fca... is it a mr mills I think...Please advise thank you .......


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I am not sure who is the Fita international rep is anymore... should be on the FCA board profile


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

The FCA VP international is Al Wills
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

